# Zoom during exposure



## citjet

I was in the Columbia River Gorge on the old highway and found this perfect spot to take a long exposure during the morning sun and zoom during the shot.  

This is the result.  Took several others but this one turned out better.  Its a neat effect and will be fun to try at night.


----------



## Nick09

It would have been cooler if the center of the zoom was aimed at the end of the road. My eye wants to follow the road but is distracted by the zoom thing. Cool picture though.


----------



## jbylake

totally cool.  Hope you don't mind if I steal your idea, and try this too.  Maybe in B&W...and post.  I'll credit you for the idea...

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## LokiZ

Very nice job.  The first time I tried one of these was with a k-1000.  Always a good feeling to achieve something like this without relying on software.


----------



## Mango

Cool shot. I've heard about this effect, but never saw such a good realization.


----------



## citjet

It is pretty cool to do and has the effect of extreem light shining through.  Im looking for other settings to use.


----------



## Big

Hmm never heard of this before or even thought of doing it!


----------



## UUilliam

Honestly! no one has heard of this before?
I knew about it BEFORE i got my camera, was one of the reasons I wanted an slr tbh lol


----------



## jbylake

My question is this.  Using a long exposure, and zooming the lens at the same time, can this be done with a film camera.  I can't see how I could do it without moving the whole tripod around causing a blurred mess.
Can this be done with film?

Thanks, and again, great shot, I love it.

J.


----------



## Derrel

Yes, this effect can be done with film or with a digital camera. One of the easiest things to do is to begin at the telephoto end of the zoom range, and then zoom to the shorter focal lengths. It's one way to add a little bit of excitement to otherwise static trees.


----------



## jbylake

I've got to say, that is so cool!  Never, ever dawned on me to try it.  I'm going to take a film camera out today, and shoot some color and B&W, using this tecnique.

Thanks for sharing,

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## citjet

For my shot I posted, I used a ND filter for daylight long exposure of about 5sec and in order to keep the road in decent exposure I started the exposure in wide for about one second then zoomed in the back out again.  A very sturdy tripod is a must and a gentle hand with the zoom too.  I also aimed this one right at the sun for the light effect coming through the trees.


----------



## boomer

I did this several years ago when i was back in highschool with my old film camera. Now thinking about it again i was wondering how a lens with a non static aperture would react (ie. a 3.5-5.6 lens starting at 24mm @f/3.5 then zooming to say 120mm during the exposure)? because the widest aperture at 120mm would be higher than f/3.5 (it would be f/5.6). so will the aperture change during the exposure? Could that damage a lens? going the other way i would see no problem...


----------



## boomer

PS. Cool shot BTW!


----------



## Josh66

boomer said:


> Could that damage a lens?



No.

Physically, the aperture is not changing.  The lens is getting longer, and the aperture is staying the same.

Not sure what impact it would have on the exposure though...  Probably not anything to worry about.


----------



## Hobbes

uh, there is a whole thread about this

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/32638-zoomers-shakers.html

the first pic is cool though. It almost looks like laser beams shooting through the trees


----------



## alexanderdel

I tried this while messing around in class the other day. Very, very, cool.
I'd like to try it on the night sky, make kind of a star wars hyper space type effect hahahah


----------

